# Errore in emerge libperl[RISOLTO]

## iDreamer

Ciao.. stavo effettuando un emerge -uD world e arrivato al pacchetto perl si è piantato con un errore che non sono riuscito a riconoscere quindi mi affido a voi.

```
          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math  -Wall

`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math'" pp_sort.o` -fPIC pp_sort.c

          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math  -Wall

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o libperl.so.1.5.8 -L/usr/local/lib perl.o malloc.o gv.o toke.o perly.o op.o pad.o regcomp.o dump.o util.o mg.o reentr.o hv.o av.o run.o pp_hot.o sv.o pp.o scope.o pp_ctl.o pp_sys.o doop.o doio.o regexec.o utf8.o taint.o deb.o universal.o xsutils.o globals.o perlio.o perlapi.o numeric.o locale.o pp_pack.o pp_sort.o  -lnsl -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil -lc -lbsd  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libperl.so.`echo libperl.so.1.5.8 | cut -d. -f3`

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../../crt1.o: In function `_start':

init.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libperl.so.1.5.8] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 241, Exitcode 2

!!! Unable to make libperl.so

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

mi domandavo anche sec'è un modo per dire a portage vedi che questo programma è installato anche se in realtà non lo è?e non dico --nodeps ma proprio fare in modo che per emerge un suo ebuild sia installato?

ciao e grazie in anticipo

----------

## iDreamer

up perchè ancora non riesco

----------

## fabius

Comincia a postare un

```
emerge info
```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> mi domandavo anche sec'è un modo per dire a portage vedi che questo programma è installato anche se in realtà non lo è?e non dico --nodeps ma proprio fare in modo che per emerge un suo ebuild sia installato?

 

Io ne conosco un paio ma non te li dico   :Razz:  A parte gli scherzi è un'operazione fortemente sconsigliata, soprattutto quando lo si fa per saltare una dipendenza; considerala l'ultima spiaggia.  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## iDreamer

```
=Vaiolance= idreamer # emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-suspend2-r5-test2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-suspend2-r5-test2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/fittizio"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa amarok amr amuled apache apache2 aqua_theme arts audiofile avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bluetooth bootsplash browserplugin bzip2 cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom crypt css cups curl dbcp dbus dhcp directfb divx4linux dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gd gif gimp gimpprint gkrellm glut glx gmail gmailtimestamps gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp idn ieee1394 imlib ipod ipv6 irda java javascript jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libg++ libwww lirc mad mhash mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer musicbrainz ncurses netbeans nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pascal pcre pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline real reiserfs rss samba scanner sdl spell sse sse2 ssl tcltk tcpd tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales utf8 vfat vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xml2 xmms xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS

```

vi servono altre info?

----------

## Ferdinando

A quanto pare non sei il solo: giusto oggi è stato aperto un thread simile sul forum internazionale; magari controlla quel topic.

Ciao

----------

## neryo

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi domandavo anche sec'è un modo per dire a portage vedi che questo programma è installato anche se in realtà non lo è?e non dico --nodeps ma proprio fare in modo che per emerge un suo ebuild sia installato?
> 
> 

 

potresti mettere il pacchetto in package.provided...

oppure provare a lanciare emerge -Du world e quando si ferma sul pacchetto rilancia con

```
 emerge -Du --skipfirst --resume world
```

ma come ti hanno detto non e' un buon modo di procedere soprattutto se si tratta di una dipendenza come questa..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## iDreamer

ho ancora il problema.. e ormia non riesco più evitarlo perchè il30% dei programmi mi richidere il perl aggiornato.. l'errore è:

```
          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math  -Wall

`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math'" pp_pack.o` -fPIC pp_pack.c

          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math  -Wall

`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math'" pp_sort.o` -fPIC pp_sort.c

          CCCMD =  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPERL_CORE -c -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math  -Wall

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o libperl.so.1.5.8 -L/usr/local/lib perl.o malloc.o gv.o toke.o perly.o op.o pad.o regcomp.o dump.o util.o mg.o reentr.o hv.o av.o run.o pp_hot.o sv.o pp.o scope.o pp_ctl.o pp_sys.o doop.o doio.o regexec.o utf8.o taint.o deb.o universal.o xsutils.o globals.o perlio.o perlapi.o numeric.o locale.o pp_pack.o pp_sort.o  -lnsl -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil -lc -lbsd  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libperl.so.`echo libperl.so.1.5.8 | cut -d. -f3`

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../../crt1.o: In function `_start':

init.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libperl.so.1.5.8] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild, line 269:   Called die

!!! Unable to make libperl.so

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

lo compilo così:

```
=Vaiolance= idreamer # USE='-berkdb -gdbm' emerge perl -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.6-r1] USE="-berkdb* -debug -gdbm* -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.6-r5] USE="-berkdb* -build -debug -doc -gdbm* -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  USE="-minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04 [1.01] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.32  USE="-minimal" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

il mio emerge info:

```
Portage 2.1.1_pre1-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.16-suspend2-r8-test2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-suspend2-r8-test2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac acpi alsa amarok amr apache apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bootslash browserplugin cairo cdr cdrom cli crypt css cups dbus dhcp directfb divx4linux dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss encode esd fbcon fbdev fbsplash firefox foomaticdb fortran gaim gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gkrellm glx gmail gmailtimestamps gnome gnome-print gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp ieee1394 imlib ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lame libg++ libwww lirc lm_sensors mad mikmod mono motif mp3 mpeg mplayer musicbrainz nautilus ncurses netbeans nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pascal pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection reiserfs rss samba scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userlocales utf8 v4l v4l2 vfat vorbis wifi win32codecs xine xml xmms xorg xscreensaver zip zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

il mio compilatore:

```

=Vaiolance= idreamer # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

```

che posso fare??? oh visto questo trhead ma penso che il problema sia diverso..https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401518-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-libperl-start-25.html

----------

## fabius

Altri due bug come il tuo ma non risolti

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83946

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101732

Prova a lanciare questo comando

```
find /usr/lib -iname \*crt\* | grep gcc
```

----------

## iDreamer

```
=Vaiolance= idreamer # find /usr/lib -iname \*crt\* | grep gcc

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/crtbeginS.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/crtbeginT.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/crtbegin.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/crtendS.o

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/crtend.o

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/crtbeginS.o

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/crtbeginT.o

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/crtbegin.o

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/wine/msvcrt

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/crtendS.o

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/crtend.o
```

mm che fa questo comando?

cmq ho visto su bugs.. ma non dicono niente su cosa fare...

----------

## iDreamer

molti dicono che basta aggiornare il profilo all 2006... ma altro a cambiare il link /etc/make.profiles/ devo fare altro? lanciare qualche comando?

----------

## fabius

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> mm che fa questo comando?

 

Volevo vedere se avevi tutti i file del compilatore. Comunque nell'errore viene citato il file /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../../crt1.o che appartiene alle glibc: hai provato a ricompilarle?

----------

## iDreamer

no....

ora provo

----------

## iDreamer

niente da fare ho compilato così le glibc

```
=Vaiolance= idreamer # emerge glibc -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4  USE="nls nptl profile -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -nptlonly" 0 kB

```

ma dopo aver compilato correttamente le glibc solito errore per il perl o le libperl...

----------

## fabius

Mi spiace, ma sono perplesso! Posso sapere perché lavori ancora con il gcc 3.3.x? Potresti prima provare con

```
emerge -uD world
```

e se nemmeno questo funziona, io farei un più drastico

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

emerge -e world
```

dato che secondo me hai compilato male qualcosa (così cogli l'occasione per passare tutto a gcc 3.4   :Wink: ). libperl è comunque tra i primi pacchetti, vedi subito se funziona   :Smile: 

----------

## iDreamer

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Mi spiace, ma sono perplesso! Posso sapere perché lavori ancora con il gcc 3.3.x? Potresti prima provare con
> 
> ```
> emerge -uD world
> ```
> ...

 

ho fatto emerge -uDv world con

```
Activated profiles:

  i686-pc-linux-gnu *       i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6/hardened

```

ma mi da questo errore per le glibc:

```
hecking for autoconf... autoconf

checking whether autoconf works... yes

configure: error:

*** These critical programs are missing or too old: gcc

*** Check the INSTALL file for required versions.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1179:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 251:   Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 941:   Called die

!!! failed to configure glibc

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

se passo a : 

```
 [6]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardened
```

 emerge o meglio python mi da errore perchè non trova le librerie libc++

che devo fare?

----------

## fabius

 *Quote:*   

> *** These critical programs are missing or too old: gcc
> 
> *** Check the INSTALL file for required versions.
> 
> 

 

le glibc nuove non possono essere compilate con il vecchio gcc 3.3.x, semplice  :Smile:   Come mai stai compilando le glibc-2.4 che sono ancora ~x86?

Scusa, ma perché insisti con il gcc 3.3.x (seconda volta   :Exclamation:  )? Magari lascia stare anche il profilo hardened per il momento...

Come fai a non avere le libstdc++ tutto ad un tratto? Che errore ti dà?

----------

## randomaze

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Scusa, ma perché insisti con il gcc 3.3.x (seconda volta   )? Magari lascia stare anche il profilo hardened per il momento...

 

iDreamer, anche secondo me, visto che non é chiarissima la situazione della tua installazione (peraltro il primo messaggio di errore risale al 1 Febbraio... non capisco se nel frattempo hai aggiornato qualcosa o meno), suggerirei di cambiare innanzitutto il gcc con una versione piú aggiornata eventualmente mettendo da parte l'hardened, al quale ritornerai appena arrivi a una situazione stabile.

----------

## iDreamer

Allora sono costretto a farel'emerge world tutto in ~x86 perchè nel world ci sono un casino di dipendenze che lo vogliono per forza.. quinid non so come poter evitare ciò..

e per questo che cerca di installare la versione instabile delle glibc.

Per quando riguarda gcc io non l'ho mai toccato e da solo si era settato 3.3.6 hardened, se vado a cambiare la versione però quando uso emerge mi da quell'errrore delle libstd+ che scompare appena torno alla versione precedente..

Allora andiamo per ordine:

1)cosa devo fare per passare in modo pulito al nuovo gcc?

2)come posso compilare WORLD nella branchia stabile soddisfando però quei pacchetti che devono essere per forza instabili

grazie di seguirmi con pazienza

iDreamer

p.s.a febbraio avevo lo stesso problema ma poi avevo rinunciato visto che molte persone su bugs.gentoo lo avevano anche e ancora non avevano risolto, mi sono iscritto alle liste dei vari bugs dopo diversi mesi non sono più riuscito a fare a meno di installare il perl e sono tornato alla ribalta.

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 1)cosa devo fare per passare in modo pulito al nuovo gcc?

 

Suggerirei di partire da questa guida.

 *Quote:*   

> 2)come posso compilare WORLD nella branchia stabile soddisfando però quei pacchetti che devono essere per forza instabili

 

usando il file /etc/portage/package.keyword e tanta pazienza: individui i paccketti che devono per forza essere in ~x86 e li inserisci li dentro.

----------

## iDreamer

ho letto la guida ma appena passo al nuovo c++ mi da quello errore..

```
=Vaiolance= idreamer # gcc-config 10

 * gcc-config is deprecated and is just a frontend to the compiler

 * eselect module.  In the future, gcc-config will be removed

 * from portage.  Please see 'eselect compiler help'

Successfully set compiler for i686-pc-linux-gnu to i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/vanilla.

=Vaiolance= idreamer # emerge -av gnash

/usr/bin/python: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

che faccio? libtool nella guida viene installato dopo il rev-rebuild forse io lo devo fare prima?

----------

## fabius

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> ho letto la guida ma appena passo al nuovo c++ mi da quello errore..
> 
> ```
> =Vaiolance= idreamer # gcc-config 10
> 
> ...

 

Intanto dopo aver dato gcc-config devi dare

```
source /etc/profile
```

Qui python non richiede la libstdc++

```
$ ldd /usr/bin/python

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libpython2.4.so.1.0 => /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so.1.0 (0xb7e06000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0 (0xb7df4000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7df0000)

        libutil.so.1 => /lib/libutil.so.1 (0xb7dec000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0xb7dca000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb7cb5000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f13000)

```

comunque al limite, torna al profilo 3.3.x, importi /etc/profile, emergi sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 e poi torna al gcc 3.4 ed importi nuovamente /etc/profile,

----------

## iDreamer

sono passato correttamente a gcc-3.4.6 vanilla..

ho preparato l'occorrente per un emerge -uDav world in stable tranne i pacchetti strettamente necessari...

ma arrivato a lib perl solito errore

```
.o pp_hot.o sv.o pp.o scope.o pp_ctl.o pp_sys.o doop.o doio.o regexec.o utf8.o taint.o deb.o universal.o xsutils.o globals.o perlio.o perlapi.o numeric.o locale.o pp_pack.o pp_sort.o  -lnsl -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil -lc -lbsd  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libperl.so.`echo libperl.so.1.5.8 | cut -d. -f3`

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/../../../crt1.o: In function `_start':

init.c:(.text+0x18): undefined reference to `main'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [libperl.so.1.5.8] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  libperl-5.8.8-r1.ebuild, line 269:   Called die

!!! Unable to make libperl.so

```

 e come si nota il percorso del file passa sta volta per gcc-3.4.6

uffi  :Sad:  che faccio?  non posso neanche andare avanti con l'emerge world....

----------

## fabius

Non so, sul tuo sistema deve esserci qualche problema di fondo, non si sa però dove!  :Very Happy: 

Ora che hai il gcc 3.4.6 come default, prova a dare 

```
emerge -e world
```

ed esci a mangiare una pizza (sempre che il tuo sistema sia mooooolto performante)  :Wink: 

Attenzione: se sei passato alle glibc 2.4 non è possibile tornare alle glibc 2.3 o almeno l'operazione non è supportata (quindi o te le tieni o fai prima a reinstallare).

----------

## iDreamer

mmm... beh magari domani faccio l'emerge -e

però non penso che sia questo il problema... perchè su bugs.gentoo.org sono un pò quelli con il mio stesso problema(quasi tutti sul lo stesso file) però l'ultima volta che ho controllato non avevano risolto molto(almeno in quei bug che seguivo, perchè per lo stesso problema ce ne erano almeno un 6 / 7)

ora vedremo..

ciao e grazie

----------

## iDreamer

Up....

cmq a questo post dicono di aver risolto:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3083482

io però non ho capito come...

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Up....
> 
> cmq a questo post dicono di aver risolto:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3083482
> 
> io però non ho capito come...

 

cosa dice il tuo 

```
uname -r
```

?

----------

## iDreamer

```
=Vaiolence= idreamer # uname -r

2.6.16-suspend2-r8-test3

```

----------

## iDreamer

ho usato qmerge per scaricare e installare il pacchetto precompilato

----------

